# Seattle to Portland (STP)



## jeffnboise (Aug 20, 2005)

First timer, two day'r. Pretty impressive sharing the roads with 7000 other cyclist. However, this made the rest stop a bit....time consuming! Hooked up with some fellow Boise-area riders along the 15 mile 'greenbelt' path. I hope we didn't offend anyone, but we were _flying_! Overnight at Chehalis (thank you St. John's Lutheran Church), then a cool, quick, hilly ride into Portland on Sunday. It may be a bit mundane for some of you, but I'm not embarrassed to say this middle-aged, back of the pack rider is proud of my back-2-back centuries. Maybe the Triple Bypass next year, but I'll definitly do STP again soon.


----------

